# Peloponnese in May



## owl459

Hi all,
Am going to be in Greece for about 12 days and need to be near Athens for 2 or 3 days. I don't want to drive too much but would appreciate advice on 'must see" places. Arriving and leaving from Patras. Many thanks.


----------



## Autoquest

Mystras - Castle View Camping
Koroni - Camping Koroni
Stoupa
The Mani
Epidavros
Napfoli

Check the other threads for Greece Touring


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Not been to that area in the Motorhome but it is our dream to visit there in the van one day!
I can only confirm the places that Autoquest has suggested plus I would recommend Finnikounda and Camping Thines,we passed that site on our last visit there and it looked very nice.
If you visit Finnekounda do the boat trip from the harbour,there was only one guy that did one when we visited and it is a fabulous day out to a lovely sandy bay.
Stoupa has a camp site not far from the centre of the village and Stoupa is a lovely place to visit.
Have fun!


----------



## Regal

Hi Owl457

I have included an attachment of an article that we had published in MMM magazine a few years ago of our second trip to Greece. I hope you can read it, I am sure you will enjoy the trip.

In 2004 we stayed at Camping Athens that is just a few miles from the City centre. We found the site and staff very good with excellent public transport into the City.

Steve


----------



## snailsontour

You will struggle to do much of the Peleponnese in 12 days. We only scratched the surface in two months. But here are a couple of unusual suggestions in case you get fed up with ancient ruins.

The Diakoftu narrow gauge rack railway which runs up the Vouraikos Gorge is a must-do trip. And the "cave-lake monastery" at the little village of Kefalari, near Nafplio which according to the Rough Guide, is an “interesting detour”. Talk about an understatement – it is one of the most beautiful and interesting places we have ever visited. There is a large river flowing out of the rock face – so clean that there are masses of beautiful water weeds flowing in the current. Above this is the entrance to a cave near a small church. When we climbed the steps to the church – Wow, what a surprise! The mouth of the cave led into a large cavern with religious painting in glass cases along the walls. That cavern led onto another small church on the right and another large cavern to the left, with further ones beyond that. All of them had more pictures, altars, and candles burning. There was plenty of daylight from various entrances on different levels. Entering the small church was another surprise as it branched to the right into a large church inside a cave which ended inside the first “small” church. Fill up your water containers in the nearby fountain, the water is beautiful. Talk about a magic place!


----------



## Regal

Sorry it should have been Owl459

Although we have many photo's of of trips to Greece this one is my favourite. It's a picture of a young lad marching with the changing of the guard in Athens flying his national flag.

Just prior to taking the picture the solders who were escorting the ceremonial guards tried to remove him several times. He was determined to march so in the end they relented and let him march. 

A very proud little Greek lad.

Steve


----------



## peejay

I agree about about the Diakofto-Kalavryta railway, its a must see and you can park overnight in the Diakofto station carpark.* Make sure to visit the poignant memorial at the top at Kalavryta where 1200 of the villagefolk were executed by the Germans in ww2

Camping Athens is the closest campsite to the city, its a bit of a pig to find but you should be ok with a sat nav.*

* - Both entries are in the campsite database.

Pete


----------



## Regal

Another campsite you may consider is in a suburb of Athens it is Camping Nea Kifissia. Again the Metro is not far and it has a good service to the centre of Athens. The website address is:

www.camping-neakifissia.gr

Steve


----------

